# 2014 CTDs in stock.



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

In my rant thread about the dealership one of y'all (thanks *GlennGlenn*) said there are still unsold 2014s out there. I found 4 within 200 miles. One is at Westside Chevrolet in Katy Texas it is a pretty loaded one with a sticker of 28k. Classic Buick, Chevrolet, GMC On Galveston has 3 all with stickers of 25k and a web advertised price of $20561. The salesman I talked to right at closing said they need to move them. He said he will get with the sales manager in the morning to see what he can offer. I'll let you know what he says.

Here is a link to the white one:
Galveston, TX 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel New Sedan League City, TX Alvin, TX and Texas City, TX Classic Auto Group Galveston | CH424723 | 1G1P75SZ7E7424723


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

looks just like my CTD...I got about the same discount on my 2014 last year at this time..I bet you can do better on the price if you really are serious about buying.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

I did on the one in the driveway. BUT it is in her color and her old car has 248k miles and is getting to be a maintenance nightmare. So I gave it to her. Little did I know how much I would miss it.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

They have one locally here, only showing $1700 off sticker. I know why they still have it.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I got a better deal than that a year ago on my 2014 diesel Cruze and it had every option but the fog lights.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I got a better deal than that a year ago on my 2014 diesel Cruze and it had every option but the fog lights.

$22,180 taxes title and tags.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

I got the 20% off the red one last year. It came out to $21.6k after the state got it's tribute and fees.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

There's a few in the northeast, PA and OH, but I have found better deals on the 15 models quite frankly. Before buying my 15 this week, I searched about 2 months for a CTD. Inventory is still at well over 200 cars nationwide for 14 and 15 CTDs. I shopped about 6 dealers and asked everyone to do a search for one ( which they all did) and there's still plenty of CTD out there. Then it becomes a matter of options you want. Most , but not all, are pretty loaded. It's easier if you do a search on multiple sites, not just cars dot com or autotrader dot com and see what's out there. 

Ironically, during my search, I found many cars in Tx and Ok with a smattering in CA and IL. Last night, ( Thursday night) while watching TV, I got a call at 9:15 PM ( yes, that late) from a dealer I had visited wanting to sell me a fully loaded CTD ( sticker was about 29.5) for greater than 20% off sticker. I had to let him down gently and advise I had already bought. So, deals can be had on new 15s are out there too. Happy car hunting!!! Remember, the warranty is changing on 16 and newer models ( think 1.6 CTD) so the 14 and 15 2.0 CTD have better warranties.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

He offered $1k off the internet price, or $19.6k. Then called back a little later to say he just was told they are demos with about 2k miles. More haggling to come.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Said they could go another 500 off and that was the best they could do. Now it is up to the finance guys.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

JDH said:


> Said they could go another 500 off and that was the best they could do. Now it is up to the finance guys.


 @JDH , bump for update, sounds like you're beating them up pretty well......


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Credit app was submitted just before closing last night. Impatiently waiting, not holding my breath.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Keep us posted. I wonder why some dealers aren't doing everything they can to get rid of the '14's. I suppose there's a reason they are still in stock.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Deal is done for $19.1K I'll hook up the trailer and drive down to Galveston Wednesday Morning to pick it up. Pictures up asap.

They have two left. Ask for Jeff. (link in post 1)


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

JDH said:


> Deal is done for $19.1K I'll hook up the trailer and drive down to Galveston Wednesday Morning to pick it up. Pictures up asap.
> 
> They have two left. Ask for Jeff. (link in post 1)


congrats, did you get the 14 or 15?? That's a good price. What equipment did it have??


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Original post says 2014's still in stock ... therefore, I think it's safe to say it would be a 2014.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

14, no sunroof, no fog lights. Except for color it is the same as the one I bought last year and gave to her when her Elantra with 246K miles broke down once to often. Didn't think I would miss it that much, and the truck only gets 15 mpg.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Final Negotiated price $19,061.

On the trailer for the 175 mile trip home:









The white one also sold today. One of the managers in thinking of buy the tungsten one for himself if it doesn't go by the end of the year.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Looks great! Congrats.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Sweet!! The money they are giving back in these is tremendous. Get em while they're hot. The 2017 1.6 CTD won't be seeing these kinds of discounts for a few years.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I paid $23.5K in Feb of 2014 for my 2014 model year... but I had a $4K off GM Card discount to use, and got the benefit of using the car for the last two years... so I suppose I shouldn't whine about pricing on the leftovers.


----------

